# Phones?



## tree md (Aug 30, 2010)

Man. I am hard as heck on my cell phones. After my little incident last week I can no longer see the screen on my phone. I must have landed on it when I hit the ground. I have been through three phones in two years. In the past 10-12 years I have had 2 phones snatched off of my belt loop and drug through the chipper. I waste phones.

I would love to have one of the cool Iphones or Blackberry or something like that but I know better than to even buy one. I have to take care of a lot of business when I'm in the tree so leaving my phone on the ground is not an option. I usually buy the cheapest phone my provider offers so I'm not throwing several hundreds of dollars out when I tear one up.

However, I was eligible for a free upgrade from my provider and ordered an AT&T Rugby 2. Supposed to be built to Military specs. They claim it is the toughest phone out there... We'll see. Not a lot of features but I don't ride around surfing the web and checking email all day. I just need something to talk with and text. It will be nice to have a camera phone again though, I must admit.

Anyway, What are you using and how is it working out for ya? Where do you carry yours when in the tree. I been carrying mine in my ditty bag on my saddle but that is not working out so well. Would be open to suggestions on where to carry a phone without destroying it.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 30, 2010)

i kick my phone's ass as well larry. been through about 10 of them.

so far so good with the one i've got now. supposedly it is shockproof, dust proof, and water resistant (to a point, phone calls in the rain ok but not sending it swimming). it is relatively bombproof. had a couple drops so far with no issues.

from verizon. G'zOne. casio makes it.

it won't set the world on fire like the new ones but it does get on the internet and does all the texting and pic messages and videos.


i also bought the protective shell for it too so that is helping it from getting too beat up.

good luck looking for phones man.


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 30, 2010)

I just pay the $6.oo/mth for the insurance. If I take them 1 at a time they'll replace at the verizon store. If too many they'll make you mail them in to the insurance people.


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 30, 2010)

Haven't carried a phone in a tree since the time it rang/vibrated and caused me to about fall out of the tree thinking i was getting tingled from a power line.


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a Samsung G-force? or something like that. I'm not climbing much anymore, but I still have a little bit of a temper and the phone has so far held up to several "tension relief" throws. When I do or have climbed, I always keep it in my pants side cargo pockets. I alway carry a phone up in a tree because often times I'm climbing alone and it's my only source of help if something goes wrong. 

As I said the phone I have is holding up well, however it's not waterproof or water resistant. I also have it in a case. Good luck.


----------



## tree md (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, the phone I ordered is a Samsung as well. From the reviews I've been reading it sounds like a pretty tough phone. Sounds like most have been satisfied with the Rugby II. Looking forward to having a new toy to play with. I have had the same elcheapo version of the same phone for my last three phones. Hopefully this one will hold up.


----------



## treeman82 (Aug 30, 2010)

This is why I leave my phone in the truck when I'm working. It's a distraction, odds are I will destroy it, and honestly, what am I going to be able to accomplish from 60' up anyway.. if I even manage to hear it ring that is.


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm on my third I530.

Just a basic phone, but I have run over two of 'em with the Tractor and they keep going.

The first bit it when it got run under the rotovator. 85hp tractor spinning a tiller will eat chains. It never had a chance.

The second died when it was dropped and I was walking, and kicked it into a porch step busting the screen a bit. Still worked, just couldn't read half the screen.

Best part is the price. 10-20 bucks used and in good shape.LOL!!
Sim card swap and GO!

Best of luck with the new ones!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## tree md (Aug 30, 2010)

treeman82 said:


> This is why I leave my phone in the truck when I'm working. It's a distraction, odds are I will destroy it, and honestly, what am I going to be able to accomplish from 60' up anyway.. if I even manage to hear it ring that is.



Well, if you ever have to direct a log truck to your location or handle any kind of logistics like that you will be having to come down out of the tree to handle it. I've got too much going on most of the time to leave my phone on the ground. It's just not an option for me.


----------



## Curbside (Aug 30, 2010)

I got a Blackberry. The first 2 only lasted a few months but on the third one I got a Otterbox for it and no troubles since then. Of course now that I said that you know tomorrow its gonna happen.


----------



## tree md (Aug 30, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> I'm on my third I530.
> 
> Just a basic phone, but I have run over two of 'em with the Tractor and they keep going.
> 
> ...



My last three have been the cheapest basic phone that Nokia makes. I think they are 30-40 bucks. I call them throw away phones. LOL, I was just looking at mine to see if I could find the model number on it; man, that thing is grubby! I need to start washing the dirt and oil off of my phone!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 31, 2010)

The old nokia 5210's came with an armband that the newer 5140's fit in. Mine stays on my arm all day. You can feel it vibrate and even hear it above chippers etc because its not that far from your head, and being up on your bicep it doesnt get knocked or crushed much and its fallen out of its holder ONCE.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 31, 2010)

NO,NO,NO,NO! All those blackberrys, i phone's, droids bla bla bla!, SONIM XP3 TACTICAL, it is badars, Check out the youtube videos, I have it, it is awesome, plot grids, trail check points, under water to 100', can receive emergency signal anywhere in the world, including if your a swamp logger and yur under water, you can send a text! called the indestructible phone, very heavy duty with all the bells and whistles the others have and you can run it over with a tank.Built in GPS (real GPS) with terrain and elevation mapping ability's...................and it is yellow and black like the old nextels! retail about 350


real men need real phones!


----------



## JCONN (Aug 31, 2010)

I have had 3 of those g zone phones have to say they held up well. Two i had to replace because i plugged them in at night and woke up to the screen not working but other wise have dropped them out of trees and roofs a few times and it stays in my pocket during rainstorms.


----------



## KD57 (Aug 31, 2010)

I am on my number 11 phone, and it's an iphone. Have it wrapped w/ an Otter Box, and it works real well. Jumped into the lake last week and it survived the plunge. I have dropped it many times. If any of you have this phone, it needs to be in an Otter Box !!


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Aug 31, 2010)

Curbside said:


> I got a Blackberry. The first 2 only lasted a few months but on the third one I got a Otterbox for it and no troubles since then. Of course now that I said that you know tomorrow its gonna happen.



I was looking at the Otterbox, have not bought one though. I don't take my Blackberry up trees. I will keep on hip at times when working on ground, but most of the time it sits on truck seat. Voice mail is made for something.


----------



## tree md (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, Im looking at the Otterbox too. Looks like a great product. Wish I had known about it before.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Sep 1, 2010)

I've been very happy with my CrackBerry Tour for the past year or more. I wear it on my hip when pricing or traveling, but place it on the dash when running saws or climbing. I keep a bluetooth with me to use if I need to communicate from up in the tree or while away from the phone. The bluetooth devices are much more durable!

Let's face it... we have to turn off saws and chippers to talk on the phone, so why carry the distraction!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 1, 2010)

I got a Blackberry and its got 2 way , its great I have the internet GPS email all in one tiny little phone , I have been carrying it since christmas and its still ticking , granted I leave it on the ground or on the visor of the truck but it suits my needs ..I can even visit AS in a tree if I wanna ...


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 1, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I got a Blackberry and its got 2 way , its great I have the internet GPS email all in one tiny little phone , I have been carrying it since christmas and its still ticking , granted I leave it on the ground or on the visor of the truck but it suits my needs ..I can even visit AS in a tree if I wanna ...



I've got the motorola droid. It supposedly had the best gps at the time. that thing will take you right to the front doorstep. I post here with it quite a bit actually. Neat toys they have these days..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 1, 2010)

tree mds said:


> i've got the motorola droid. It supposedly had the best gps at the time. That thing will take you right to the front doorstep. I post here with it quite a bit actually. Neat toys they have these days..



high roller ehhh


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 1, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> high roller ehhh



Just your average loser really treeclimber.. well, except for the mansion and the yacht that is. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md (Sep 1, 2010)

Well I got the phone today and it looks to be pretty tough. It's got a little screw deal on the battery cover that keeps it air tight. The phone is supposed to be able to withstand being submerged in water. One review I read the guy said he dropped it in his pond and didn't find it until 14 hours later. Said it was still working just fine. I don't have many problems with water, I just hope it's crush proof. Still think I'll get one of the otterbox deals for it.

Nothing fancy, just voice and text. I can add web if I want but I never have time for stuff like that when I'm in the field. It does have a camera so I can get some shots from topside now. Just a plain jane phone which is all I wanted. I've got a GPS in the truck and a computer at the house. Best part is it was free.

Anyway, trying to figure the dam thing out. There is always a learning curve with a new phone. And I lost my address book so I'm gonna have to take it in and see if they can salvage that. I could probably do it myself if I could view the screen on my old phone. 

So far, not bad.


----------



## maloufstree (Sep 1, 2010)

tree md said:


> Yeah, the phone I ordered is a Samsung as well. From the reviews I've been reading it sounds like a pretty tough phone. Sounds like most have been satisfied with the Rugby II. Looking forward to having a new toy to play with. I have had the same elcheapo version of the same phone for my last three phones. Hopefully this one will hold up.



Yea but I don't think your gonna find one tough enough to run through the chipper again lol!


----------



## tree md (Sep 2, 2010)

After checking this phone out for a couple of days I have to give it very high marks. This phone is ideal for those who work in a rugged or outdoor environment. Very well made and rugged. The battery cover has a gasket to keep it water tight and a screw to keep the cover in place. The charging/data port has a plug to keep it water tight as well. It does have data capabilities and can be used to access the web or can be used to tether. I have been using it to access my email. Has camera and video capabilities as well.

This phone is ideal for outdoor enthusiasts and workers. Like I said earlier, it is built to military specs so it is very tough. For those who work outside in noisy environments it has a very loud ringer and speaker. It also has noise canceling features for the microphone so people can hear you over the noise on the other end. Very nice for those who have to communicate in a noisy environment.

I still plan to get an Otterbox for mine because, as I am sure is the same for all of you, I have to get into funny positions and sometimes have to swing around which can result in some hard knocks for a phone. If I worked in another trade I would have no problem carrying the phone on it's own without the protection of the Otterbox. The Rugby II is that tough.

Anyway, I thought some of you might be interested to know being that we all work in a tough environment.


----------



## Bermie (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a basic LG phone...it lives in the cellphone pocket inside the cargo pocket of my Arborwear tech pants...perfect spot for it.
My friends and family have learned to ask if I'm 'up a tree' when I answer!


----------



## kevin bingham (Sep 3, 2010)

I try to remind myself not to answer the phone unless I have close access to pen and paper. If I answer the phone in the tree, I am going likely to lose a contact or generally be misinformed because I wont have written anything down that we have talked about.


----------



## tree md (Sep 3, 2010)

I really like it when they call and say:

"yes, we just saw you in our neighbors tree and got your number off the sign"... And I say "here I am in the top of the tree" and wave to them...


----------



## fishercat (Sep 3, 2010)

*Motorola Droid here.*

Tough as hell.I have even thrown it at a solid oak door in a fit of rage and it still works.That pissed me off even more so I went outside and threw it at the maple in the back yard.Damn thing still works! WTH?

I'll never buy another phone with a slide out keyboard again but that is personal preference.

What amazes me is 8 years ago I was fighting with a dial up modem at home.Lucky if I got online and if I did get online,I was praying I stayed online. Now I have a cell phone that has screaming fast internet and it's reliable as hell.Amazing how technology has advanced.

I had the Casio.Tough phone if you just need a phone.Extended life battery was great as was the charging dock.Sound quality was always crap though.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Sep 4, 2010)

I have an older Razr. Its been through alot with me, at one point the screen went out for about a day when it was dropped. The rest of the phone was functional. A few of the things its been through with me is a prevented escape attempt when I went over the fence after a guy (I'm a corrections officer in a max security forensic mental health facility), I ended up with sand unded the screen with that one from fighting with the guy when we got him off the 2nd fence. Just 2 weeks ago, while restraining a guy, I ended up hitting an outside corned of a block wall hard enough that I took paint off of the wall. I had paint stripes from just above and to the right of my knee to the front of my hip (phone was in my pocket on the same side). Also ended up with a striped bruise from the front of my hip up to the backside of my armpit. So I've been impressed with it. Unfortunately the phone is also 4-5years old and being that old it doesn't pick me the signals from the newer towers and my reception has gone to crap.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 4, 2010)

I got a Blackberry Storm. I like the big screen and touch for my fat fingers.
Jeff


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 4, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> Haven't carried a phone in a tree since the time it rang/vibrated and caused me to about fall out of the tree thinking i was getting tingled from a power line.




That would have been fun to watch! opcorn:


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 4, 2010)

tree md said:


> However, I was eligible for a free upgrade from my provider and ordered an AT&T Rugby 2. Supposed to be built to Military specs.




I can't say for sure, but I'm thinking that ain't gonna help much when it goes through the chipper. 



Next time, do like Todd says - get a decent phone and buy the insurance. For *most *people, that insurance is pure ripoff. But it sounds to me like you will more than get your money's worth.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 4, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i kick my phone's ass as well larry. been through about 10 of them.
> 
> so far so good with the one i've got now. supposedly it is shockproof, dust proof, and water resistant (to a point, phone calls in the rain ok but not sending it swimming). it is relatively bombproof. had a couple drops so far with no issues.
> 
> ...



Treat your cell phone like you would a woman... a woman you want to keep that is.

I have had the same phone for years and years. The only reason I got another was because my wife wanted to switch plans. I don't know, don't care, as long as I don't have to do anything and the number stays the same. 
One thing that has helped with the longevity of my phone ( which is just a phone and nothing else if you can beleive that) is that I pretty much stay off the ####ing thing.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 5, 2010)

I like to tell my customers that I am talking to them HANGING IN A TREE that makes them get right to the point and I look like an EXPERT to the onlookers who see me let go with both hands ......


----------



## winchman (Sep 5, 2010)

*LG ux4750*

Like one or two others on here, I use an OLD phone, one that I keep buying from ebay for about $10/each. It is only a phone, not even a camera. But I have dropped it out of the tree numerous times, most of the time I just put it back together like lego and it keeps going.

I keep mine in my shirt pocket, and also a piece of paper and a pen there to write down any info I may need to remember.


----------



## Hddnis (Sep 5, 2010)

I keep one with me when I'm climbing, but don't often answer it. There have been jobs where due to road or machine noise the cell phone was my only link to the ground. Boss was too cheap to spring for a couple of radios.

I've also climbed alone on a job a few times and make sure I have my phone with me when I do that.

I'm on my third year with the G'z One from Verizon. It is beat up awful, but keeps working. Battery life has dropped way off the last four months. It has been dunked in water a dozen times at least, dropped 80' out of a tree, dropped off a few roofs, run over buy a John Deere Gator on gravel and a few other things I'm forgetting at the moment.


Mr. HE


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 5, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> I got a Blackberry Storm. I like the big screen and touch for my fat fingers.
> Jeff



Yup thats what all the ladies now a days are carrying ........I bet its the purple bejeweled one too..


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 5, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yup thats what all the ladies now a days are carrying ........I bet its the purple bejeweled one too..



Ladies with fat fingers!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 5, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Ladies with fat fingers!
> Jeff



Exactly ....


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 5, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Exactly ....



I am surprised you did not mention the Jonas Brothers screen saver.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 5, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Ladies with fat fingers!
> Jeff



Well, now that we've established that.. you two gonna make a date or what?? lmfao.


----------



## tree md (Sep 5, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> I keep one with me when I'm climbing, but don't often answer it. There have been jobs where due to road or machine noise the cell phone was my only link to the ground. Boss was too cheap to spring for a couple of radios.
> 
> I've also climbed alone on a job a few times and make sure I have my phone with me when I do that.
> 
> ...



This phone is push to talk capable. I think all of my guy's phones are too. I might look into paying for the service for us. I never have personally paid for that service but two of the bigger outfits I worked for used nextell and our cell phones where 2 ways as well as cell phones. Was really convenient for situational awareness and keeping everyone on the same page. Of course only the climbers and foremen had them, as well as the owners and managers but it was still very handy for communicating with one another. Our own personal little radio network. I only run a four man crew anymore though, sometimes 5 on a big job. I've got 4 Motorola radios that we use when it's hard to hear one another. I'll prolly just stick with that.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 5, 2010)

tree md said:


> This phone is push to talk capable. I think all of my guy's phones are too. I might look into paying for the service for us. I never have personally paid for that service but two of the bigger outfits I worked for used nextell and our cell phones where 2 ways as well as cell phones. Was really convenient for situational awareness and keeping everyone on the same page. Of course only the climbers and foremen had them, as well as the owners and managers but it was still very handy for communicating with one another. Our own personal little radio network. I only run a four man crew anymore though, sometimes 5 on a big job. I've got 4 Motorola radios that we use when it's hard to hear one another. I'll prolly just stick with that.



We got the push to talk with our phones a year or so ago when we got our first plan. We used it for about a month but the novelty soon wore off and we went back to just texting or calling. Mostly text unless a lot needs to be said. The PTT is a neat concept but it's far easier to just call.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 5, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> I am surprised you did not mention the Jonas Brothers screen saver.
> Jeff



lol


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 5, 2010)

tree md said:


> This phone is push to talk capable. I think all of my guy's phones are too. I might look into paying for the service for us. I never have personally paid for that service but two of the bigger outfits I worked for used nextell and our cell phones where 2 ways as well as cell phones. Was really convenient for situational awareness and keeping everyone on the same page. Of course only the climbers and foremen had them, as well as the owners and managers but it was still very handy for communicating with one another. Our own personal little radio network. I only run a four man crew anymore though, sometimes 5 on a big job. I've got 4 Motorola radios that we use when it's hard to hear one another. I'll prolly just stick with that.



Hey, you never know when a tree is gonna fall, and you need to make a call! ( that rhymes!)
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Sep 5, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I like to tell my customers that I am talking to them HANGING IN A TREE that makes them get right to the point and I look like an EXPERT to the onlookers who see me let go with both hands ......



That sounds scary. You let go with both hands!!!!????


----------



## Hddnis (Sep 7, 2010)

When I owned my own company we used the PTT phones from Verizon and at first they were fine. I could talk to my dad on the east coast like he was next door. Then the system got crowded and you would have to try 3-4 times to get connected. It was a pain. Nextel was having the same problem in my area so there was no advantage to switching to them. 

We ended up dropping the service and getting a Motorola two-way radio system that covered about 90% of our area. It worked radio to radio outside of our home system. 

I've since heard that Verizon rolled out a whole new system for the PTT and it works really well. But that was after I shut down my own company and so I never really looked into it.

When I'm climbing I really like having a VOX headset on my helmet that lets me talk to the ground crew. If you have a little practice with radio communication it lets us work very efficiently.



Mr. HE


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 7, 2010)

treemandan said:


> That sounds scary. You let go with both hands!!!!????



Only when I have itchy arse ......


----------



## cre73 (Sep 9, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> Haven't carried a phone in a tree since the time it rang/vibrated and caused me to about fall out of the tree thinking i was getting tingled from a power line.



This made me giggle and remember the time I was at full draw on a doe and my phone vibrated against my chest. Needless to say I piddled in my pants a little while almost falling out of the tree.


----------



## tree md (Sep 9, 2010)

Back in the beeper days I put my beeper on vibrate and threw it in the bed with my ex then dialed it early in the morning before I went to work. She about had a heart attack... If I remember correctly, she repaid me by leaving the plastic on the cheese that she put on my sandwich for lunch...


----------



## tree md (Sep 9, 2010)

I received the Otterbox case in the mail today. Very will made and SOLID! I checked it out and I can hear my phone ring through the case which was a concern of mine. The 1000 model is just the perfect size for my phone. With the phone I have it would probably be overkill to carry it for normal day to day activities. I plan to leave in in my ditty bag on my work saddle. The ditty bag hangs on my side but sometimes gets caught underneath me when I have to negotiate a crotch in a tree and I end up setting on it. The otterbox should be more than adequate to keep me from crushing my phone. Other than that I will probably only use it for boating and fishing. The drybox is waterproof to 100'. Comes with a nice lanyard and has belt loops to wear it on a belt if you like. All in all a nice, tough phone case and well worth the $13.50 I paid for it.

LOL, my phone looks like it is in a suit of armor now but after having to use cheap phones with no camera for the past two years I want to make sure I don't destroy this one.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Sep 9, 2010)

OK, my age is showing, here, but----I can't believe you guys who use your phones in the trees. Truth is, I can't believe all these kids I see walking down the street talking away, driving by me, talking away---etc., etc. When I'm in the tree, I'm working on the tree! Radical concept, right? If I want to hustle business off the phone, I'll get down from the tree and hustle from my office or in my truck, when I'm safely on the side of the road. Truth is, if I hired someone to do my trees and saw him/her on their phone while they were aloft, I'd let them know that I no longer needed their service, plain and simple. Sure, you're a multi-tasker, I know, I know. Seems this line may be showing up on lots of tombstones in the next few years: "He/She was a multi-tasker. Now he/she isn't doing much of anything. RIP."


----------



## tree md (Sep 10, 2010)

LOL, yes your age is showing. 

I'd venture to say that I get more work done in my trees faster than you while taking my calls. To tell the truth, I don't think you'd even take on half the trees that I do. And if someone tried to fire me from my job because I was conducting my legitimate business while doing my job I'd sue them for a breach of contract. So far I have not had anyone with enough balls to try to tell me how to conduct my business. Usually they are mostly thankful that I am removing the hazard or eyesore without damaging their property.

If you are doing so little business that you have the time to just concentrate on the tree at hand then don't blame me or try to tell me how to conduct my business. I have been at this game a long time, more than likely longer than you, so you can keep your smart ass comments to yourself.

I spent 10 hours in spikes in this tree one day and 7 the next in the past two weeks. Sorry but I'm not doing little nip jobs. When I am spending that kind of hang time in a tree I often need to talk and conduct my phone business:


----------



## oldirty (Sep 10, 2010)

get him!


the only reason i bring my phone up is to take pics. maybe fire off a text or 2 to some of the boys. other than that not calling anyone. save that for lunch or coffee break.

running a business though. feel free.


----------



## tree md (Sep 10, 2010)

Well to tell the truth, I hate to be bothered by my phone when I'm working. Anyone who knows me knows that. They can tell when they call if I am in a tree because they say I am often short with them. Unfortunately I don't have a secretary and have to answer my own phone. In this economy I can't afford to miss a job call. And back when I was swamped I couldn't afford to leave my phone on the ground either. At one point I was climbing, running three crews and answering my own business line so yeah, I am definitely a multi-tasker.

I'd like to see that joker walk a day in my shoes.


----------

